

Racism is far more than old white men using the N-word - coffeecodecouch
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/18/racism-more-than-old-white-men-using-n-word

======
Nanzikambe
At the risk of being accused of completely missing the point of the article, I
read the article linked within it:

[http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/jeremy-
clarksons-9-most-o...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/jeremy-
clarksons-9-most-outspoken-3480134)

I have to say I've long thought Clarkson was less an "edgy" comical car guru,
and more a high paid bigot - I think that settles it :P

